# Is there a computer upgrade for 3000 series



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

I am considering buying a 3000 series tractor. I want to put a snow blower on it for winter and need all of the power possible. 
If I were to buy a 3520, is there a chip or injector upgrade to give it more power?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Curti! I don't doubt that someone makes a performance module for these tractors. The addition of larger hp fuel injectors is not always that simple. Other components must be upgrade with them jointly or you may be asking for problems. 

The question is why void your warranty on a new tractor? Move up to the 3720 and get the 44 hp you are after. I suspect that Deere has beefed up the transmission and other components to be compatible with the additonal hp and torque. 

Boosting the hp approx. 16.4% does not come from injectors alone. The ECM must be upgraded to MAP more fuel, accomdate higher boost pressure, and timing. The engine may have increased size piston oil cooling jets, upgraded pistons, etc. The transmission and drive line would have to be upgraded as well. 

My suspicion is that bigger injectors and a boost fooler would make a lot more hp and torque. The big question still goes back to the warranty issue. If something breaks on the tractor after you have modified it, I doubt Deere will cover it under warranty.


----------



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

*Power upgrade for 3000 series*

Thanks for the quick response. I have been a proud owner of a JD 60 for over 30 years and have finally decided to upgrade.
My only experience with diesels is the Dodge Cummins. More HP and mileage can be had by upgrading injectors. Much more power and mileage with a Smarty (computer upgrade) the thing is, it doesn't meet the EPA regs. I am looking for a good used low hour tractor, so warranty wouldn't be an issue. There are some good deals on used tractors out there.
I have talked to three different JD dealers. The first told me that the increase in power was the pump & lines. The second told me that it was the injectors and pump. The third (who seemed to be the most knowledgeable) said the difference between the 3520 & 3720 is the computer chip. The 3120 & 3320 are not turbo charged. I would be perfectly happy with a 3520 if has the needed power. If not, a reasonably priced computer upgrade at a later time of after the warranty expires would be a good thing. This site seems to be a good place to hang out with a new tractor.


----------



## DreaminGreen (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe I had read some thing about the 3720 also being intercooled. An interesting difference to get the 7 HP and 13 ft-lbs torque increase over the the 3520 that it has. I have not been able to verify if the 3720 is or is not intercooled. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DreaminGreen (Jul 2, 2008)

Curti you may like this video. It's of a 3520 with a 59" front mount snow blower. Looks like it is doing a fine job to me.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1HLTkoDYqk[/ame]
:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Power upgrade for 3000 series*



> _Originally posted by Curti _
> *Thanks for the quick response. I have been a proud owner of a JD 60 for over 30 years and have finally decided to upgrade.
> My only experience with diesels is the Dodge Cummins. More HP and mileage can be had by upgrading injectors. Much more power and mileage with a Smarty (computer upgrade) the thing is, it doesn't meet the EPA regs. I am looking for a good used low hour tractor, so warranty wouldn't be an issue. There are some good deals on used tractors out there.
> I have talked to three different JD dealers. The first told me that the increase in power was the pump & lines. The second told me that it was the injectors and pump. The third (who seemed to be the most knowledgeable) said the difference between the 3520 & 3720 is the computer chip. The 3120 & 3320 are not turbo charged. I would be perfectly happy with a 3520 if has the needed power. If not, a reasonably priced computer upgrade at a later time of after the warranty expires would be a good thing. This site seems to be a good place to hang out with a new tractor. *


I did some "upgrading" on my 2002 Dodge Cummins. I added Forumula One Mach 1.6 90 hp injectors and an Edge EZ. BIG increase in power BUT the EGT's would go through the ceiling if the right foot got carried away. Prior to ANY modifications I installed a set of A pillar guages that displayed EGT, Boost, and fuel pressure. 

Next problem was with so much fuel being demanded, the stock lift pump and fuel lines were inadequate. 

I had to replace the stock fuel lines with 1/2 inch ID fuel line from the fuel tank up to the injector pump as well as install a 1/2 inch draw straw in the fuel tank. 

Along with the bigger fuel lines, I installed an AirDog 150 lift pump/fuel deaerator. 

I had to install a BHAF airfilter with Outterware prefilter and turbo heat shield which helped lower the EGT's but still not enough. Next came the 5 inch straight pipe exhaust which REALLY improved the EGT problem, noticably improved turbo spool up, and even more power.

To save on brakes with the added power I installed a Cummins exhaust brake. 

Now the stock clutch cannot hold this much power and the next upgrade will be a Southbend Con OFE or Dual Disk clutch. The power can be upgraded but usually not WITHOUT requiring modifications to other parts or systems in the loop. 

I suspect you would run into a similar situation upgrading your tractor. None of which would be covered under warranty if you still have any left on the machine. 

The John Deere 3720 is apparently the FIRST intercooled compact tractor in this class. 

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...iew.servlets.ProdCatProduct?pNbr=682DLV&tM=GC


----------



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

*Performance upgrade*

TF, I have been down the same road with my 98 Cummins. You are right about the egt's . It is fun to pull 13,000 pounds through Lovland pass in fifth gear. That's a long high hill. I am not in the mood for all mods on the JD, I just want to move snow. The vidio is cool with good music. It looks like that 3520 will blow snow ok, it is the wet heavy deep stuff that will really bog them down. Now all I have to do is find a good low hour 35 or 3720. If it can be substantiated that the power increase in the 3720 is an intercooler it can't be that hard to install one. I am suprised that the dealers are not very knowlageable on the subject. I get my best info on this kind of forum. Hey TF, I'll bet you have a handle on DieselRam.com.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Never been on DieselRam.com but I will check it out. I post on TDR, Cummins Forum, and 

http://www.mopar1973man.com/.


----------



## Curti (May 5, 2009)

*New 3520*

Well I went out this morning and bought a NEW 2007 3520. The dealer was anxious to get it down the road, so the price was attractive. Now I am looking for a used 300cx loader and a 59" snowblower. Other than eBay and Craigslist what are the best sites to find such a thing?


----------

